# Moving from London to New York - with children...



## London Lou (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi there.
My husband's job is taking us to New York in late September for at least 2 years and we are currently trying to get our heads around where to live and how to make a smooth transition.
We live in South West London currently, with our 2 little boys aged nearly 3 and 5. We can't decide whether to live in Brooklyn (Park Slope looking like a good option) or out in the suburbs somewhere in Westchester for example.
Budget and schools are likely to be our deciding factors, but we have so many questions that we would like to enlist your help!
If you have an opinion/experience of any of the following, then please feel free to stick your oar in and join the debate...
So, 2 little boys (one school aged) BUT potentially only 2 years to "experience" New York:

Do we live in or out?
Will we find a good school that can take us mid-term?
My son has already done his kindergarden year but due to his age, and the difference in school systems, he would have to start in kindergarden again. What are the chances of him going up a year? Is this a good idea?
What are the chances of getting a bit of outside space in Brooklyn?
How easy is it to rent a furnished appartment or house?
If we come over for a few days a month before we move, do you think we would be able to sort out an appartment there and then?

I could go on all day, but I'll leave it there for now and save my next questions for another exciting post!
Thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## London Lou (Jul 2, 2012)

*Yikes!*

See how much help we need - kindergarden? And it wasn't even a typo!


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

London Lou said:


> Hi there.
> My husband's job is taking us to New York in late September for at least 2 years and we are currently trying to get our heads around where to live and how to make a smooth transition.
> We live in South West London currently, with our 2 little boys aged nearly 3 and 5. We can't decide whether to live in Brooklyn (Park Slope looking like a good option) or out in the suburbs somewhere in Westchester for example.
> Budget and schools are likely to be our deciding factors, but we have so many questions that we would like to enlist your help!
> ...



Hello I don't have kids but I did live in NYC for almost 5 years so I can maybe help with where to live. I love Brooklyn. Park Slope is in my opinion an excellent place for families so is Brooklyn Heights but that is more expensive. In Brooklyn the rent will be more expensive then Westchester, and you will have to live in a smaller place. But depending on where you are working you will not need a car. In Brooklyn you can take the subway and bus everywhere.

I have a good friend who lives in Westchester she has two cars. She pays $1,400 for a 2 bedroom 2 bath. The place is nice but not wow. She does have a dog and a garden. So you really have to weigh your pros and cons. She takes Metro North into Manhattan and then a subway to work.

In NYC most if not all apartments come non furnished. Unless this has changed since I have lived there. There are loads of furniture shops in the city that will deliver to your apt. 

It took a week to find my place. You also have to allow for credit checks and any kind of delays. You also might want to come and walk the areas. You might find an area you like more. I know people are kinda set on one area then they come and fall in love with another area. But, you should allow lots of time so you are not scrambling last minute to find a place!

Sorry could not help with more. Good luck with everything!!


----------



## mrussell39 (Mar 28, 2012)

Interesting post... We live in south East London have two children 7 and 19. my new office will be on broadway. So had a very similar dilemma. As i spend two weeks in every months in the states I spent a week taking a look and talking to co workers who are locals. 

We have decided to move to Fairfield great schools , low crime, easy commute. Prices for 3+ bed 2 baths. In a nice area $2400-3000 and up... Not cheap but very nice. Also it's a beach town which also bumped the price. 

I'm flying out this month family will come around September so during term. 

Having relocation team helps, feel free to ask happy to pass on any of the info we learn or have learned on our way. 

Regards


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

mrussell39 said:


> Interesting post... We live in south East London have two children 7 and 19. my new office will be on broadway. So had a very similar dilemma. As i spend two weeks in every months in the states I spent a week taking a look and talking to co workers who are locals.
> 
> We have decided to move to Fairfield great schools , low crime, easy commute. Prices for 3+ bed 2 baths. In a nice area $2400-3000 and up... Not cheap but very nice. Also it's a beach town which also bumped the price.
> 
> ...


What are your plans for the 19-year old?


----------



## hutais (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi there,

We live here in Manhattan and have relocated from Sydney Australia. We have a 9 and 4 year old. We live on the Upper West Side and love it.
With your child they actually test them to see where they belong. Our school system in Australia was different and my daughter was put into second grade which was above the grade she has left in Australia.
The problem with Manhattan and Brooklyn and public school's is overcrowding. You may not be able to go to the school you are zoned for if they have no vacancies.
Personally I prefer the city to Westchester as I love the community feel and the activities available to kids in the city. Park Slope is lovely and you will have more space compared to where we live. I suggest coming over and looking around before you commit.
OMG that rent in Fairfield is CHEAP compared to what we pay here in Manhattan. 
We came from a 4 bedroom house near the beach in Sydney and now we live in a 2 bedroom apartment. I would not change a thing either as I just love Manhattan 
Good Luck with your move.


----------



## mrussell39 (Mar 28, 2012)

twostep said:


> What are your plans for the 19-year old?


She has special needs. Fairfield has good support in this area. We have secured a college place for her. She can attend for two years.


----------



## Sunnyles (Jul 18, 2012)

*Let me know how it goes ;-)*

HI, I am in a similar situation (excecpt coming solo Sept/Dec 2012) with a view to bringing 15 (will be 16 year old) out in May/June2013 to do 2 year IB.

Any feedback/findings/help appreciated - maybe we could even hook up (learning the lingo) in NYC ???

Cheers

Les






mrussell39 said:


> Interesting post... We live in south East London have two children 7 and 19. my new office will be on broadway. So had a very similar dilemma. As i spend two weeks in every months in the states I spent a week taking a look and talking to co workers who are locals.
> 
> We have decided to move to Fairfield great schools , low crime, easy commute. Prices for 3+ bed 2 baths. In a nice area $2400-3000 and up... Not cheap but very nice. Also it's a beach town which also bumped the price.
> 
> ...


----------



## mrussell39 (Mar 28, 2012)

Sunnyles said:


> HI, I am in a similar situation (excecpt coming solo Sept/Dec 2012) with a view to bringing 15 (will be 16 year old) out in May/June2013 to do 2 year IB.
> 
> Any feedback/findings/help appreciated - maybe we could even hook up (learning the lingo) in NYC ???
> 
> ...


Les feel free to ask anything you like. I fly on this weekend. So I may know a few more things by the time you arrive. Latest mission applying for my SSN and sorting out driving licenses. Oh the joys!!!!


----------



## RFT_NYC (Apr 11, 2013)

*One year on*

Hi there!
I hope your relocation went well last year and you are completely settled and happy. I wonder if you could be kind enough to let me know what area you have chosen in the end and why, as I'll be moving to NYC in October with 3-yr old for husband's job.
I am tempted to live in Brooklyn as really like city life but am worried about schools for my little girl. Park Slope seems like a nice area but I've never been so haven't got a clue...
Any feedback on your relocation experience would be very much appreavited!
Look forward to your news. Thanks in advance for your advice!!



London Lou said:


> Hi there.
> My husband's job is taking us to New York in late September for at least 2 years and we are currently trying to get our heads around where to live and how to make a smooth transition.
> We live in South West London currently, with our 2 little boys aged nearly 3 and 5. We can't decide whether to live in Brooklyn (Park Slope looking like a good option) or out in the suburbs somewhere in Westchester for example.
> Budget and schools are likely to be our deciding factors, but we have so many questions that we would like to enlist your help!
> ...


----------



## RFT_NYC (Apr 11, 2013)

I meant appreciated not "appreviated"...


----------

